# Flickering Lights



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know if this helps you...


http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productdetails.aspx?sku=30905


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

What you'll want to do is use regular lights, and hook them up to a flicker circuit. How the circuit is built will depend on if you want to use 120v AC power (right from the wall) or 12v DC power (Battery or "wall wart" adapter).

You can search google (or this forum) for "flicker circuit" and that should get you well on your way.

Good luck!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

You might want to try to get one of these: http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=E1008&Category_Code=RedEnlExt&Product_Count=0

They go in the bottom of the light bulb socket. I have not used them, but was looking for the same effect and this is what was recommended. Good luck!


----------



## laafilms (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! This really helps! Do you know if this is available at a store? Home Depot, Lowes, or any other stores that might be nearby?


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I will have to do a search of my resources. I made a circuit a while back using a flicker bulb (the flame style), a CDS sensor, a dimmer switch and an outlet placed in an enclosure box. The CDS pickups up the flicker light and the dimmer dims the lamp and flickers the light. The effect you are looking for.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

laafilms said:


> Thanks everyone! This really helps! Do you know if this is available at a store? Home Depot, Lowes, or any other stores that might be nearby?


I don't know, I have never looked… Let me know if you find it somewhere other than online.

Thanks!


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

This is the type I used for my haunt:
http://booityourself.blogspot.com/2010/09/flickering-fluttering-sputtering.html
-Z


----------



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

laafilms said:


> I've been looking for flickering light-bulbs everywhere, and I can only find candle lights. The effect I'm looking for is sort of like there is a power surge, and the lights dim in and out. Do I have to modify a light bulb to do this? Or if anyone knows where to find them, please let me know. Thanks!


Hi there, I think our flickering circuits may help you out --- you still need to find the actual LED bulb or make own yourself, but our DarkBox Flicker has a bunch of modes such as power surge, candle flicker, etc... all built in.


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

I know frightprops.com makes one 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lad0X13uFPM


----------



## laafilms (Apr 26, 2012)

Thats exactly what I'm looking for!!! But would I have to get more than one for multiple lights? Is there a way to hook up multiple lights to the same device?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Someone previously posted this tutorial on this forum. It works with incandescent lights.

http://halloweenpropmaster.com/u-build-it3.htm

Inexpensive, easy to make and effective.


----------



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

are you talking about our controllers? if so... the number of flicker modules you need depends on the number of INDEPENDENT patterns you want. if you're OK with all the lights doing the same thing, they can be hooked together onto the same controller (provided you don't exceed the 1amp current limit)

if you're looking for effects where each fixture is doing something different, then you'll need one controller for each fixture.


----------



## jbaum (Feb 18, 2011)

I did the circuit that zacharybinx recommended last year and was very pleased with the results. I ran multiple bulbs off the circuit and didn't have any problems. The best part was it wasn't expensive to make. booityourself is a good site.


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

try this, really cheap and easy to make
http://halloweenpropmaster.com/u-build-it3.htm
I use this on my prop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-sjGO9pgkI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

